# Kimber 82 .22 cal Range Report



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Went to the range today and stretched the legs of my Kimber 82. This rifle amazes me everytime I shoot it, as long as I do my part .
Great day for rimfire, absolutly no wind
Iron sights
Bench
Wolf Match Extra
100 yds
8 rds, 1 in group









If you want a accurate .22 the Kimber is a great rifle for $400.00 form CMP. Guys will spend much more to get a rifle that shoots near this well


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't care what anyone says...Shooting my .22 is more fun than anything else I shoot..That Kimber seems like a nice shooter..


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I wish Kimber still made an 82 in a lefty...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Love Kimber...and a solid .22 too. Can't beat it for accuracy, reliability, cost...the list goes on.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice shootin'. Love my .22's. i like the 82's, got one on my list but so many guns, so little time. I also like the Wolf .22 ammo it shoots great in all my .22s. Have you shot any of the Match Target. Wondering if you get better results with the Match Extra? Last I looked the MT was $50/brick and the ME was around 80 (I think). I run mine through a CZ452 varmint with a intensity 6.5-20. At 50 yds with the wolf MT off bags it will shoot dimes all day long.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I get less fliers with Match Extra.
http://www.championshooters.com/store/product.php?productid=477&js=y
If you are thinking about getting a Kimber 82 from CMP dont wait long they are just about out from what I am told


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Champion shooters is a good place. I usually buy from them also. My kids bought me 2 bricks od Sk Jagd stand plus for Xmas (for those who dont know this is the same as the Wolf match target made in the Lapua factory in Germany). Maybe I sould pick up a brick of the match extra a give it a try. I know it should help with the fliers but I any see 2 or 3 in a box. have you noticed the same?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

All depends , fliers can vary lot to lot. Always seems that I will have a outstanding group and then get a flier to ruin it so I prefer Match Extra


----------

